# Crucial Aspects Of Brain Dopamine Signaling Altered By A High Fat Diet



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Crucial Aspects Of Brain Dopamine Signaling Altered By A High Fat Diet Research presented at the Annual Meeting of the Society for the Study of Ingestive Behavior (SSIB), the foremost society for research into all aspects of eating and drinking behavior, finds that prolonged exposure to a high fat diet is correlated with changes in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

